# Finally got rid of my biggest problem



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Gues what it is







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Nov 11, 2020)

I agree, Proex is my worst enemy


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> I agree, Proex is my worst enemy


Yeah just waste of time he literally doesnt have any feelings


----------



## Copemaxxing (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Yeah just waste of time he literally doesnt have any feelings


Wdym??


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Wdym??


Proex treated me like a friend since beginning just to treat me like he doesnt know me now fucking brutal


----------



## Copemaxxing (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Proex treated me like a friend since beginning just to treat me like he doesnt know me now fucking brutal


elabrote how does he treat you now did he called you bad names or what


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> elabrote how does he treat you now did he called you bad names or what


Nah he just acting like I dont exist now but honestly idc at this point I just took a nap


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Nah he just acting like I dont exist now but honestly idc at this point I just took a nap


Idk why but this is so funny to me


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Nov 11, 2020)

Anyway, im not gonna hang around while the homie is being shit talked 

@Proex . Do as you see fit


----------



## Copemaxxing (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Nah he just acting like I dont exist now but honestly idc at this point I just took a nap


Lmao bro dont act like he broke your heart its some random guy you barely know from a aspie forum. Friendship doesnt exist anyways

focus on yourself king


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Anyway, im not gonna hang around while the homie is being shit talked
> 
> @Proex . Do as you see fit


You telling me you standing with him?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Nov 11, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Lmao bro dont act like he broke your heart its some random guy you barely know from a aspie forum. Friendship doesnt exist anyways
> 
> focus on yourself king


One thing ive learned if you dont forgive peiple youll never have friends

Honestly i dont have anything against anyone rn, 0 people on my ignore - oh whats that... guess i was wrong


Seriously if you shit talk me 24h i dont care, but mention 1 thing about islam, ignored


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> You telling me you standing with him?


Nah bro im jus neutral

And i barely know both of you lol


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Lmao bro dont act like he broke your heart its some random guy you barely know from a aspie forum. Friendship doesnt exist anyways
> 
> focus on yourself king


Yeah I realized it some time ago when Jimson didn’t want to meet with me irl but now it’s just another example of how friends will always betray you no matter what prolly his sugar daddy salludon told him to because I got into beef with his curry brother taylorswift


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 11, 2020)

he has a coomer avatar, he probably fapped his memories of you away

hate when that happens


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> he has a coomer avatar, he probably fapped his memories of you away
> 
> hate when that happens


It is how it is they will always betray you for orgasm purpose


----------



## Copemaxxing (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Yeah I realized it some time ago when Jimson didn’t want to meet with me irl but now it’s just another example of how friends will always betray you no matter what prolly his sugar daddy salludon told him to because I got into beef with his curry brother taylorswift


Bro chill out dont meet some stranger nigs here from some aspieforum also dont take the guys seriously here. Lmao guys here really act like someone injected estradiol during night while they were all sleepin


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Bro chill out dont meet some stranger nigs here from some aspieforum also dont take the guys seriously here. Lmao guys here really act like someone injected estradiol during night while they were all sleepin


Yea but Jimson was different I really wanted to have real talk with him about undereye support


----------



## Copemaxxing (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Yea but Jimson was different I really wanted to have real talk with him about undereye support


feel Sorry that those guys abused your heart ngl


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> feel Sorry that those guys abused your heart ngl


Nah it’s not like that it’s not my fault they are heartless idiots I won’t wast my heart on them


----------



## Copemaxxing (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Nah it’s not like that it’s not my fault they are heartless idiots I won’t wast my heart on them


@Proex @Salludon @Taylorswift damn man why are you guys so curryish. Be friendly To each other lmfao this isnt a war here.


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 11, 2020)

Why i dont have record


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> @Proex @Salludon @Taylorswift damn man why are you guys so curryish. Be friendly To each other lmfao this isnt a war here.


Plz don’t mention them I just don’t wanna hear from them at this point we will never be on good terms after what happened they are prolly just bots anyway it’s impossible to be this brutal and heartless even virtually


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 11, 2020)

Caged tbh


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Caged tbh


Graycels are only people that I hate more than proex except @saturn97


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Graycels are only people who I hate more than proex except @saturn97


*K.*


----------



## Copemaxxing (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Plz don’t mention them I just don’t wanna hear from them at this point we will never be on good terms after what happened they are prolly just bots anyway it’s impossible to be this brutal and heartless even virtually


Bro lmfao what did just happen did they called you bad names or doxxed your or somethin or what exactly? Just ignored your or what?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Bro lmfao what did just happen did they called you bad names or doxxed your or somethin or what exactly? Just ignored your or what?


Well you know about proex, taylorswift just don’t wanna keep on conversation with me and is ughing my comments and salludon is just fucking gay


----------



## Copemaxxing (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Well you know about proex, taylorswift just don’t wanna keep on conversation with me and is ughing my comments and salludon is just fucking gay


So? why do you even care, Its some aspie forum here ? if depoot is a reason enough for you guys to hate each other its literally over for all of you ngl Jfl.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> So? why do you even care, Its some aspie forum here ? if depoot is a reason enough for you guys to hate each other its literally over for all of you ngl Jfl.


I love all people even my enemies, I don’t “hate” but the fact that he is spreading bluepilled bullshit here is undeniable


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 11, 2020)

There's no one more sociopathic than this imbecile @Cope, i wish he lives around my place so i could just beat the shit out of him. There are couple more users that you should stay away from here which i'm not gonna tag (His circle-jerking monkeys).


----------



## Deleted member 10116 (Nov 11, 2020)

Haha this is so cuute uwu


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> There's no one more sociopathic than this imbecile @Cope, i wish he lives around my place so i could just beat the shit out of him. There are couple more users that you should stay away from here which i'm not gonna tag (His circle-jerking monkeys).


I feel you buddy beating up faggots is like these is my purpose in life


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

dad said:


> Haha this is so cuute uwu


Your avi saves you from getting roasted


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> I feel you buddy beating up faggots is like these is my purpose in life


I'm very good with proex, you should forgive him bro


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I'm very good with proex, you should forgive him bro


It’s not like this he just don’t like me anymore it’s not me it’s him and that’s ok he choose to be with salludon and his curry cocksuckers and that’s ok the way he did it was brutal and I will never forgive+ I doubt he even will admit that he care leaving him on ignore list is best solution


----------



## BradAniston (Nov 11, 2020)

rate here


----------



## Copemaxxing (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> I love all people even my enemies, I don’t “hate” but the fact that he is spreading bluepilled bullshit here is undeniable


Bro Depoot doesnt look good jfl Psl deluded you. I asked multiple women and all agree he is ugly. Accept it man he is ugly. He doesnt have appeall in the slightest. Also he doenst even have this great of bonemass he is just auschwitzmaxxed. This guy mogs depoot to dust


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> It’s not like this he just don’t like me anymore it’s not me it’s him and that’s ok he choose to be with salludon and his curry cocksuckers and that’s ok the way he did it was brutal and I will never forgive+ I doubt he even will admit that he care leaving him on ignore list is best solution


Idk what to tell you man, i've been here since long time and i got betrayed million times, and there are some kind people i am still good with.

People here don't give a fuck about you, so you shouldn't be considerate about them like @Blackout.xl who asks everyone what they think about him


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Nov 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 11, 2020)

hmu if you wanna collab on his evisceration😈


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

BradAniston said:


> View attachment 798895
> rate here


Not virgin so I won rate sorry


Chintuck22 said:


> Idk what to tell you man, i've been here since long time and i got betrayed million times, and there are some kind people i am still good with.
> 
> People here don't give a fuck about you, so you shouldn't be considerate about them like @Blackout.xl who asks everyone what they think about him


Yea I’m the hope of this forum I will never betray anybody I promise even if I’ll be betrayed million times I’ll go through it and become your friend if they need it


Copemaxxing said:


> Bro Depoot doesnt look good jfl Psl deluded you. I asked multiple women and all agree he is ugly. Accept it man he is ugly. He doesnt have appeall in the slightest. Also he doenst even have this great of bonemass he is just auschwitzmaxxed. This guy mogs depoot to dust
> View attachment 798897


Looks manlet


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Alban said:


> View attachment 798900


His choice @BradAniston dont ugh him if he wanna live his life like this and he wanna hate on me just let him, just ignore him everybody got a choice


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> hmu if you wanna collab on his evisceration😈
> View attachment 798902


Bookmarked


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Nov 11, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> His choice @BradAniston dont ugh him if he wanna live his life like this and he wanna hate on me just let him, just ignore him everybody got a choice


damn bruh i was just making a joke for reacts, don't worry ily


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 11, 2020)

but imagine caring so much what some subhuman on a forum thinks tbh


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 11, 2020)

Alban said:


> damn bruh i was just making a joke for reacts, don't worry ily


Thats ok bro as I said I dont spread hatred anyways


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Nov 11, 2020)

E


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 12, 2020)

wtf bro lol. I dont even know who the fuck u are. I was confusing u with 2 other users @Face is everything and @thehealingfields when I was tagging u in my last thread, thats proof that I dont know u well. You reported me for homosexuality for asking if u have @Toth's thot nudes, I didnt tell u to send it.

Plus we were never friends, I never PMed u when I have around 4 pages of PMs. I never followed u even when I follow 30+ people here.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 12, 2020)

Proex said:


> wtf bro lol. I dont even know who the fuck u are. I was confusing u with 2 other users @Face is everything and @thehealingfields when I was tagging u in my last thread, thats proof that I dont know u well. You reported me for homosexuality for asking if u have @Toth's thot nudes, I didnt tell u to send it.
> 
> Plus we were never friends, I never PMed u when I have around 4 pages of PMs. I never followed u even when I follow 30+ people here.


don't bully


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 12, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Yeah just waste of time he literally doesnt have any feelings


thats lifefuel ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 12, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> It’s not like this he just don’t like me anymore it’s not me it’s him and that’s ok he choose to be with salludon and his curry cocksuckers and that’s ok the way he did it was brutal and I will never forgive+ I doubt he even will admit that he care leaving him on ignore list is best solution


im not even close with any curry here wtf.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Nov 12, 2020)

Proex said:


> im not even close with any curry here wtf.


Im curry @Proex


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 12, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> Im curry @Proex


oh nvm. Im close with @maxxedfalloutdweller


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 12, 2020)

Proex said:


> I was confusing u with 2 other users @Face is everything and @thehealingfields


JFL @Face is everything THE GOYIM KNOWS


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 13, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> I agree, Proex is my worst enemy


rlly bro? If true fuck u


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 13, 2020)

Proex said:


> rlly bro? If true fuck u


Get the fuck outta my thread fucking faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 13, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Get the fuck outta my thread fucking faggot


u fuck off this thread is about me faggot. Emotional since I didn't react ur post kys


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 13, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Inject T
> 
> You are behaving like a queer. The shirtless Chico picture doesn’t help your case either.


Nah everyone here feels untouchable but soon Ill be able to know your IP after my beginner hacker course then its over for your ass


----------



## Lux (Nov 13, 2020)

Proex said:


> wtf bro lol. I dont even know who the fuck u are. I was confusing u with 2 other users @Face is everything and @thehealingfields when I was tagging u in my last thread, thats proof that I dont know u well. You reported me for homosexuality for asking if u have @Toth's thot nudes, I didnt tell u to send it.
> 
> Plus we were never friends, I never PMed u when I have around 4 pages of PMs. I never followed u even when I follow 30+ people here.


OP rn:


----------



## Lux (Nov 13, 2020)

@to_stop_da_cope open profile bro I wanted to post


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 13, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> @to_stop_da_cope open profile bro I wanted to post


Idk forgot how buddy


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 13, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> @Cope lives in your head rent free 😂
> 
> I’m starting to think he should get a warning from the mods for the mental damage he has inflicted on you


Imagine talking shit with closed profile, LOL'd! You're cope's dog forever you ugly piece of shit!


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## joeveniro (Nov 13, 2020)

wtf you already have 2k posts holy shit the rotting is real
yesterday you had meliodas avi with basically no posts jfl


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 13, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> wtf you already have 2k posts holy shit the rotting is real
> yesterday you had meliodas avi with basically no posts jfl


Yea h Im also very active on this suicidal forum


----------



## Cope (Nov 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> There's no one more sociopathic than this imbecile @Cope, i wish he lives around my place so i could just beat the shit out of him. There are couple more users that you should stay away from here which i'm not gonna tag (His circle-jerking monkeys).


Wah wah wah, keep crying about me like the abused dog you are. You rn:





I haven't replied to anything you've said in days, but you keep reacting to my old posts and @ mentioning me in threads. I'm all you think about, I literally live inside your head rent free at every waking moment. You were planning to go into business with another user here, but he denied you when I told him that would be a very poor decision . I truly am your master, I control your mind and life decisions. Also you rn:





You're a mentally ill, low sentient child. *No one *here takes you seriously, *no one*. Everyone here knows you're a third world country streetshitter. You're like a paranoid schizophrenic monkey performing for us, and believe me we're all laughing at you.

But keep giving me rep dopamine and @ mentioning me in more threads, all you're doing is giving me more attention and like I said no one will take you seriously because we know what you are.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 14, 2020)

Cope said:


> I haven't replied to anything you've said in days, but you keep reacting to my old posts and @ mentioning me in threads. I'm all you think about, I literally live inside your head rent free at every waking moment.


First argument - Bullshit and lies.




Cope said:


> You were planning to go into business with another user here, but he denied you when I told him that would be a very poor decision .


Lies again, why are you decieving other people here into believing your bullshit! 

He stopped working with me cause we both said so! I didn't agreed to get paid a fraction and he highlighted this post *WHICH IS BTW HOW EVERYTHING ENDED. NOT HOW YOU LIED AND DECIEVED OTHERS INTO BELIEVEING YOU!*









Cope said:


> You're a mentally ill, low sentient child.


Oh wow, you're learning from my own insults now 👏👏 keep doing it and i might reward you with a threat bucko!


Also, i don't know who's really child here:









Cope said:


> Everyone here knows you're a third world country streetshitter.


Third world streetshitter!? I think you're little wrong there buddy .. You should use thicker lenses when watching my profile next time, maybe lenses like these would match with your inkwell archetype:









Cope said:


> You're like a paranoid schizophrenic monkey performing for us, *and believe me* we're all laughing at you.


I don't believe in those fairy tales you semen-guzzling cuck! I mean how am i supposed to believe you ANYTHING after all these lies and assumptions???

And as for your information, users might not like YOU, because i exposed your psychotic persona. But no one really gives a fuck about eachother so your argument is still bullshit!

You're making that up cause you though it would make me feel worse... In my head, while i'm not giving a fuck, it would deem otherwise in YOURS!! So nice psychological projection you bushwack 




Cope said:


> But keep giving me rep dopamine and @ mentioning me in more threads, all you're doing is giving me more attention and like I said no one will take you seriously because we know what you are.


Oh don't worry buddy, i know you want it 😗🖕

Again, psychological projection! Dude.. let me ask you something personal

Why do you (and every one of your circle jerking fags) have their profile set on private?



*IMAGINE TALKING SHIT WITH YOUR PROFILE ON PRIVATE @ GIGA-JFL AT INHIBITION OF THIS CUCK !!*


----------



## Cope (Nov 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> First argument - Bullshit and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My profile is set to public you fucking idiot, if you can't even detect *that* how is anyone here supposed to take you seriously??? 

And users like @PapiMew don't circlejerk me, they just know you're a mentally ill, third world country subhuman. It's obvious to any outsider that you're severely fucked in the head psychologically. This whole beef was started *because of you. And it continues because you won't let it go because you can't stop thinking about me.*

Btw here's the PM since you claim I'm lying, I blurred out his profile info because I highly doubt he wants to get involved in this meaningless and stupid internet beef and I respect his privacy:





So I'm lying huh? Like I said, you're a neurotic and unstable child. And obviously I don't mean the "child" thing literally JFL. And yes, I'm in my early 20s so of course I'm in school. And you literally just stole my insults, you have absolutely zero sentience.

But keep giving me rep dopamine and bringing me up in more threads. You're just reinforcing everything I already said about you. But I'm already too far inside your head, so I know you'll continue to do so anyway .


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 14, 2020)

Cope said:


> My profile is set to public


You set it on public right fucking now, i wanted to dox your ass earlier so that's why i'm saying. HAHAAA YOU FAIL FOR THE BAIT  🖕




Cope said:


> *because of you. And it continues because you won't let it go because you can't stop thinking about me.*


I don't like you personally, that's what i want to adress - Your cuckish psychotic behaviour! You could've said sorry or some shit like submissive obedient dog you are, but i'm afraid i don't have treat for you right now!




Cope said:


> Btw here's the PM since you claim I'm lying, I blurred out his profile info because I highly doubt he wants to get involved in this meaningless and stupid internet beef and I respect his privacy:


Whatever keeps your cock sucked i guess, he should've listened to me if that benefied him, you're just too dumb to realize this! You will get scammed and... (Praying to allah that you do 🙏).




Cope said:


> I'm in my early 20s so of course I'm in school.


How can you be 20 and be mentally retarded like 8yo ??? I think you're on the same mental spectrum with @Jimsonbobson505 (Except he's way more high T and low inhib) JFLLL !




Cope said:


> And you literally just stole my insults


I would jump from 8th floor doing triple-somersault and kill myself rather than using something such as low as yours, whether it's insult, thread, way of living... you name it - Everything. Cause i lifemog you essentially, you still cannot cope cause of it, you jelly 🤫!




Cope said:


> But keep giving me rep dopamine and bringing me up in more threads. You're just reinforcing everything I already said about you. But I'm already too far inside your head, so I know you'll continue to do so anyway .


Hey loser, you're fucking retarded LMAOOO you utter moron!!! @PapiMew nigga mind setting your profile on public (for research purposes).



*Now *khm* *khm* i am bussy fucking 2 stacies as we speak, so if you don't mind, i will take your ass after i destroy them. That's how insignificant you are to me!*


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 14, 2020)

@Proex @HeavenAdmιn @RoundHouse @BalkanPig @wasted @PYT niggas, come to get some good laughs! This is funny i promise


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> @Proex @HeavenAdmιn @RoundHouse @BalkanPig @wasted @PYT niggas, come to get some good laughs! This is funny i promise


Caged lmfaoo


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 14, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> Caged lmfaoo


Read the previous response, funny how i roasted his ass 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Nov 14, 2020)

Every @Cope ends with Rope.
@Cope on SuicideWatch right now


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 14, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> Every @Cope ends with Rope.
> @Cope on SuicideWatch right now


He's gonna ascend to Gandy heaven together with Elliot Rodger and @Over, after couple of my responses


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Nov 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> He's gonna ascend to Gandy heaven together with Elliot Rodger and @Over, after couple of my responses


No heaven for his face,frame,height and iq


----------



## Cope (Nov 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> You set it on public right fucking now, i wanted to dox your ass earlier so that's why i'm saying. HAHAAA YOU FAIL FOR THE BAIT  🖕
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a PM on my profile page from November 1 you fucking idiot lmao, my account has always been open. And of course you posted a reply like the mentally obsessed dog you are:





I said "psychological projection" in another thread and you literally just repeated me...

But the best part is that you just @ mentioned a bunch of users after I exposed you through the PM I posted. You fucking low IQ ape! You just played yourself and now everyone knows I singlehandedly ended your business life decision! 

Daily reminder to you and everyone here that *I control your life**:*













I have absolute control of this third world country streetshitter's mind and life. Keep replying to my post, that way more people will see how hard I exposed your lies and completely embarrassed you in front of the entire forum!

It's over.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 14, 2020)

Yikes 😷what we have to unpack here...




Cope said:


> I have a PM on my profile page from November 1 you fucking idiot lmao, my account has always been open.


Giga-cope, you can set the profile that the only members who you follow can see your contest. - *EASILY DISPROVEN *✅🖕






Nigga why tf do you have to *LIE *ALL THE FUCKING TIME ???

*YOU'RE ALSO UNFOLLOWED A BUNCH OF PEOPLE AS I'M SPEAKING, FOR THE SAKE OF LYING*



Cope said:


> I said "psychological projection" in another thread and you literally just repeated me...


Oh wow, i said word - "@Cope is a retard" and you're following that word like crazy. You're learning pretty quickly like the NERD you are  LMAOOOOOO... Do you get bullied at school , muh collagen-maxing while you did 0 shit in actual life!! Not to mention that collagen is the LEAST of your concerns since you're like 16-20..




Cope said:


> But the best part is that you just @ mentioned a bunch of users after I exposed you through the PM I posted.


Boyo, you've exposed your-fucking-self  don't make me post screenshot of your arrogance, when @Pubertymaxxingcel asked you about lefort 2 thread (He tagged you), you just fucking told him that you would never reply to his thread!!!!



*YOU WERE THE FIRST TO COMMENT "shit thread" "dn rd" IN MY EVERY HIGH EFFORT/IQ THREADS!! - DON'T ACT LIKE YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED!!!*




Cope said:


> Daily reminder to you and everyone here that *I control your life**:*
> 
> ... I have absolute control of you


The only thing you have control over is @PapiMew's butthole! You might aswell turn into femboy since trueceldom has hit you hard it seems 🤭🖕





Cope said:


> and i completely embarrassed you in front of the entire forum!


*I think you embarassed yourself just by how low you hit the ground, how arrogant you were to other users and how selfish you are! In every argument between me and you, you try to appear as a tough kid by displaying arrogance while i'm making fool out of you! You're clearly egotistical and considerate about other people's oppinions (just like @Blackout.xl), and you started everything first, until i decided to destroy your existence, and it made visible consequences - You rarely post here after i finished you.*




Cope said:


> It's over.


*[ISPOILER]FOR YOU, ASSHOLE 🖕[/ISPOILER]*


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 14, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Dn rd
> 
> Stop tagging me
> 
> At this point I genuinely feel sorry for you. You are literally typing essays and losing sleep over what someone said to you on an incel forum


I want to disprove him, make fun of him, expose him to other people and i enjoy every second while doing that.


I will stop tagging you, but this is between me and @Cope so don't randomly enter to spread shit on me and lick his asshole, metaphorically speaking.


----------



## Cope (Nov 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Yikes 😷what we have to unpack here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm done. You are literally the dumbest fucking person I have ever met. Literally anyone can view my profile, *anyone.* *You don't even have to be logged in to view it. *If you can't even deduce something this simple, then there is no point for me or anyone else to take you seriously. It's truly over for you, like you literally are bottom of the barrel third world trash.

I'm not going to pointlessly argue with you anymore since I keep proving everything you say wrong and I'm constantly outsmarting you. I literally put you on display and embarrassed you in front of the entire forum. But here's the daily reminder in case you forgot:













Like I said, I'm done. Good luck with your life kid, hopefully one day you'll learn.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 14, 2020)

Cope said:


> I'm done. You are literally the dumbest fucking person I have ever met. Literally anyone can view my profile, *anyone.* *You don't even have to be logged in to view it. *If you can't even deduce something this simple, then there is no point for me or anyone else to take you seriously. It's truly over for you, like you literally are bottom of the barrel third world trash.
> 
> I'm not going to pointlessly argue with you anymore since I keep proving everything you say wrong and I'm constantly outsmarting you. I literally put you on display and embarrassed you in front of the entire forum. But here's the daily reminder in case you forgot:
> View attachment 804931
> ...


*PEOPLE SHOULD READ MY 2 PREVIOUS REPLY I TOLD U, BEFORE BELIEVING YOU !!!!*


*YOU STARTED EVERYTHING FIRST AND YOU WERE ARROGANT TO OTHER USERS !!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Nov 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Yikes 😷what we have to unpack here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur a based person for tagging me man thank u my good friend


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 13, 2021)

lmao nostalgic miss these times


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 13, 2021)

@Proex is a machiavellian mogger. Keep crying for him


----------

